# e61 touring pics



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Found these over on vwvortex, hadnt seen any in the flesh e61 with what I think is the M sport package. looks a bit odd in white, imho


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Wonder why it's wearing X5 3.0 shoes. AWD?


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

philippek said:


> Wonder why it's wearing X5 3.0 shoes. AWD?


That rear corner shot makes it look like a squished down X5 in my eyes too. Hmm, I don't think my E39/2 has anything to worry about yet.  Those front lamp "eyebrows" are nasty... at least the white hides them a bit.


----------



## GJR (Jan 6, 2003)

gojira-san...is the E39 touring really known as the "E39/2"? I didn't realize that. Nice bit of trivia.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

I think that is one of the ugliest cars I have ever seen. :thumbdwn: The E39 touring is so much better. The worse part is that seems to be a fairly equipped model because it has a M tech bumper. What does the base model look like?


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

GJR said:


> gojira-san...is the E39 touring really known as the "E39/2"? I didn't realize that. Nice bit of trivia.


Yeah the Touring models were officially E39/2; I think the E36 touring models were E36/2 also. I don't think they did that with the E46 and of course, the E61 instead of E60.

--pete


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> Found these over on vwvortex, hadnt seen any in the flesh e61 with what I think is the M sport package. looks a bit odd in white, imho


I really dig that M Sport Pack front bumper. Almost more than the M5 front bumper. I though BMWNA had not current plan to sell it on our shores... I wonder if the plans have changed.

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

FrenchBoy said:


> I really dig that M Sport Pack front bumper. Almost more than the M5 front bumper. I though BMWNA had not current plan to sell it on our shores... I wonder if the plans have changed.
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


I'm with you...sell the M sport pack bumpers with the E61 and I'll buy it. But not in white


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

gojira-san said:


> Yeah the Touring models were officially E39/2; I think the E36 touring models were E36/2 also. I don't think they did that with the E46 and of course, the E61 instead of E60.
> 
> --pete


E46 Tourings are E46/3


----------



## m5maniac (Jan 19, 2005)

I got to see the car at the Montreal auto show and I was very impressed. Couldn't get inside of it  , still looks very nice


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

m5maniac said:


> I got to see the car at the Montreal auto show and I was very impressed. Couldn't get inside of it  , still looks very nice


Did you happen to get any interior shots? I imagine they might not have come out shooting through the windows (and fingerprints  ) but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## m5maniac (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry i didn't get any interior shots. I didn't think of it because like you said they wouldn't have come out very good. I can't really remember the interior very well. I couldn't see in the rear side windows because they had the shades up. I think it will resemble the new e60 sedan interior.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah I was curious if they had changed anything from the current E60. I have not been very happy with the look of any recent BMW dash or interior. (I think the only current for-sale models I like the interior in are the E46 and the X5.)

Thanks anyway!


----------

